# tarpon 100



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

anyone have any links or pics to rigged tarpon 100"s?just looking for ideas.thanks


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Go to kayakfishingstuff.com and look under rigged kayaks.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i used to have one. ill see if i can dig up some decent pics a little later.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks guys, didnt really see anything on kayakfishingstuff.com


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

here's the best two pics i could find of the old banana..



















Nothing special as far as rigging. Pretty much just kept it as simple as i could. I had a rectangular file crate in there at the time since the tankwell on the 100 would fit one, but if i was starting over i would just go with a standard milk crate. They're a lot sturdier...and cheaper..


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

shore me and a friend are goin' fishin' tommorow if you wanna join, details are posted on the other board


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> anyone have any links or pics to rigged tarpon 100"s?just looking for ideas.thanks


Have you bought a T100, or are you looking for ideas?

If you're looking for a 'small boat'...you really need to check out the Malibu Mini X.

The T100 is a great small boat...but the Mini X is just a GREAT fishing kayak.

Bighead


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

yea i bought a tarpon 100 just need the rigging ideas , like trolley and so on.thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> yea i bought a tarpon 100 just need the rigging ideas , like trolley and so on.thanks for the pics.


Check out this site:

http://www.yak-gear.com

This guy is a friend of mine, and has some GREAT products that are handy dandy for yak fishing, and are VERY easy to install and use.

Bighead


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the link ill check it out .


----------

